# JList Inhalte abfragen



## cyberfox (16. Jun 2005)

Hallo!

Hab folgende Frage: Wie bekomme ich die Inhalte einer JList? Hab schon alles mögliche versucht und hier im Forum gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Kann ich die JList nicht irgendwie durchlaufen und die Inhalte in einen Array speichern?

Ich benutze zum Erzeugen der JList ein DefaultModel. Muss ich darüber irgendwie auf die Inhalte zugreifen?
Hinzufügen und löschen von Elementen geht 100%ig...

Gruß
Cyberfox


----------



## Roar (16. Jun 2005)

ListModel#getSize() liefert dir die anzahl der elemente getElementAt(int) liefert dir das element am angegebenem index. reicht das? :?


----------



## cyberfox (16. Jun 2005)

Ja das reicht!

Ich habs gerade schon selbst rausgefunden:

JList.getModel().getSize(); //Gibt die Anzahl der Elemente
JList.getModel().getElementAt(int x); //liefert das Element mit der Nummer x

Trotzdem danke!!!


----------

